# Skin allergies - vet testing



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I have read quite a few messages on here about vizsla skin allergies so it must be quite a common thing for this breed. My beautiful 2 year old girl has been having bad skin allergies for about 8 months now. She gets itchy on her legs, paws and stomach. She has been to the vet numerous times and hydrocortisone does fix the problem. We had her on an elimination diet, but the allergies appeared during the diet so the vet has ruled out food as the problem. We are now seeing a dermatologist who has recommended we keep Abby off any grass/plant matter for 5 days (greeeat..) and also for us to come back for skin tests. 
However, he is also told me that the skin tests may not work because we are now out of the high allergy season (here in Australia). Abby's skin has calmed down a lot - so I am wondering if anyone has had any experience in these skin tests and if they are worthwhile? The first appointment with this dermatologist was $220 the allergy testing is going to be $220 PLUS the cost of the tests and it might not even work. Should I put the appointment off until the next allergy season?
Hopefully this all makes sense!
Thankyou


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our 5 year old male has had the same kind of allergy problem. We went for the allergy test ($400) and gave him injections for a year (another $300) and it did nothing. Until recently he has been on prednisone (steroid) and hydroxyzine (antihistamine) with some results but he was still itchy. Our vet recently told us about a new drug that has had great results. The availability in the US is sketchy but I found it plentiful from a supplier in the UK. It's called Apoquel and it is wonderful. Dexter is now itchless for most of the day and his skin and coat are beautiful instead of mottled and bumpy. The UK supplier is www.vetdispense.co.uk.. Since you are outside the UK you don't need a prescription but it should be vet recommended. It may be readily available in Australia. Check with your vet.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Snap - I have a wirehaired vizsla that developed environmental allergies to things like pollens, grass seeds, house mites, etc. My understanding is that they normally test food allergies by way skin test and environmental allergies via blood test. Boris had blood tests.

So it is nearly a year since he was diagnosed and my vet won't go down the route of steroids due to the long term effects and he is only a young dog. He was on Atopica for 6 months which takes about 3 weeks to be fully effective - it worked well, but it does suppress the immune system, so they need antibiotics to help fight infection.

Big Rick is absolutely right - there is a new drug out called Apoquel and it works within 24hrs and stops them itching. I am also in the UK and it was only licensed here a few months ago. I am very pleased with the results of Apoquel on Boris.

Now I can tell you that Apoquel will not be licensed in Australia until May. My sister lives nr Perth and has a Poodle that has seed and pollen allergies and is under a dermatologist at Murdoch University where they are trailing the drug. So it should be avail in May, is my understanding. 

The vet at Murdoch did say she had some concerns as it has only been tested for 7 yrs therefore they don't know the medium to long term effects, which is true. I talked to my vet about this and she said that she had researched it and felt that it was likely to cause less long term problems than either prednisone or Atopica. She also said that if she had a dog with allergies she would use Apoquel - and it is a lot cheaper than Atopica.

Hope that helps. Where are you in Oz?


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi guys!
Thanks so much for your responses. I ended up getting the tests done and same as Big Rick the tests showed up nothing. We also did the blood and skin tests.

Thanks for the advice on Apoquel I will ask my vet about it too.
Abby is not itchy at all right now, it's winter here in Melbourne so I am hoping I won't need to worry about any medication until the itchy season starts again in spring. 

Thanks again hotmischeif and Big Rick very much appreciated!


----------

